# Is 6-oxo legal in Canada?



## KoRn01ForLife (Oct 16, 2003)

Does anyone know if 6-oxo is legal in Canada? It's not a prohormone, correct? As a new, supplement, I do not know if there are any regualtions on it in Canada yet. I wish to order it online and have it shipped here from the U.S. but I do not want it confiscated at customs. Anyone know if its illegal here? Prohormones are apparently. If it is, I am still willing to try, should I use 1fast400?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 16, 2003)

I believe it's only legal if you and your same sex spouse are smoking weed while using it. .


----------



## KoRn01ForLife (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I believe it's only legal if you and your sex spouse are smoking weed while using it. .




I'll take that as a no


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 16, 2003)

Stuff like 6-oxo, PH's are not legal in Canada yet.  I have ordered PH's from 1fast400.com and the service was awesome.  I'm planning on trying VPX as well in the near future.  Just make sure you check shipping prices and that they are willing to "mask" what is in the package because it may get opened at the border.  

Any new supplement is going to take a few years to get up here and most don't ever in the first place.  I actually think that's a good thing because we aren't blitzed with every new pharmaceutical that comes along that end up killing people.


----------



## KoRn01ForLife (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Stuff like 6-oxo, PH's are not legal in Canada yet.  I have ordered PH's from 1fast400.com and the service was awesome.  I'm planning on trying VPX as well in the near future.  Just make sure you check shipping prices and that they are willing to "mask" what is in the package because it may get opened at the border.
> 
> Any new supplement is going to take a few years to get up here and most don't ever in the first place.  I actually think that's a good thing because we aren't blitzed with every new pharmaceutical that comes along that end up killing people.




so I should email mike @ 1fast? Cause thats what i did about 2 hours ago


----------



## tk... (Oct 17, 2003)

a'm in montreal and i ordered 6-oxo almost a week and a half ago from mike. It never arrived, got seized at the border...so to answer yuor question, YES it is illegal in Canada. I hate paying for something i dont receive 

ponyboy: where do u live and which ph did u ordered from mike, i asked him to "mask" the 6-oxo but he was unwilling(i understand why)..a'm looking for avant labs but i dont wanna pay for soemthing and get it seized again..


----------



## KoRn01ForLife (Oct 17, 2003)

mike told me thye would mark the package as vitamins nad list the price as $20. But they were unwilling for you? Maybe I won't order form him now. My 1-AD didn't get seized, I ordered it from a1nutritionproducts.com, maybe I'll order the 6-oxo from there


----------



## Mudge (Oct 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I believe it's only legal if you and your same sex spouse are smoking weed while using it. .



With decriminalized steroids and legal pot smoking you'd think they would let this slide


----------

